# CT members- WTB kribs or apistos



## vancat (Nov 5, 2004)

Like the title says: WTB kribs or apistos locally!
Thanks
penny


----------



## khanzer22 (Nov 30, 2009)

Hmmm, I believe Zapins have some Kribs  Not sure about Apistos...


----------



## vancat (Nov 5, 2004)

Thanks! I just emailed him.


----------



## Riverboa (Jun 26, 2007)

Greenwich Aquaria usually have good Krib stock at very reasonable price.


----------



## vancat (Nov 5, 2004)

Thanks, tonny
I am not really near Greenwich but maybe I will investigate that avenue!
penny


----------



## Riverboa (Jun 26, 2007)

Hmm.. let's see, I am the closest one to Greenwich, I can pick them up, pass them over to Ashu, she could throw it over to Khanzer, and then to Zapin and then to you? Hehe. 

Kidding aside, good luck with the search, and post pictures of the new tank soon!


----------



## vancat (Nov 5, 2004)

dat's a lot of handling!
here it is so far from far away


----------



## khanzer22 (Nov 30, 2009)

Riverboa said:


> Hmm.. let's see, I am the closest one to Greenwich, I can pick them up, pass them over to Ashu, she could throw it over to Khanzer, and then to Zapin and then to you? Hehe.


I got dizzy for a few seconds, jk LOL

Nice tank Penny


----------



## vancat (Nov 5, 2004)

tanks


----------



## Riverboa (Jun 26, 2007)

Nice space, could definitely use more/bigger tanks. 
MORE BIGGER BETTERER!


----------



## vancat (Nov 5, 2004)

that's gonna be it...we just remodeled and the idea is SIMPLE BASIC OPEN!! No more JUNK!!!


----------



## asukawashere (Mar 11, 2009)

Riverboa said:


> Hmm.. let's see, I am the closest one to Greenwich, I can pick them up, pass them over to Ashu, she could throw it over to Khanzer, and then to Zapin and then to you? Hehe.
> 
> Kidding aside, good luck with the search, and post pictures of the new tank soon!


Lol, what is this, a game of hot potato or something? The poor fish would be disoriented by the time they got where they needed to be!

Moreover, seeing as Zapins already has juvie Kribs, it also seems somewhat redundant, LOL!



Riverboa said:


> Nice space, could definitely use more/bigger tanks.
> MORE BIGGER BETTERER!


I wholeheartedly agree with this theory. Which explains why there's a fish tank sitting on top of a clothes dryer at my place.


----------



## vancat (Nov 5, 2004)

yeah Zap was going to make me drive to Norwalk to get them. 
I think I found some in Springfield...


----------



## asukawashere (Mar 11, 2009)

Wait, why would you have to drive to Norwalk? Zap's in Hamden.  Unless that was a joke that I totally failed to understand. XD

And is that Springfield, MA or Springfield, IL? LOL!

Anyway, it occurs to me that that Puppy Center place everyone's giving rave reviews is in the Hartford area - have you tried looking there??


----------



## vancat (Nov 5, 2004)

next meeting's in Norwalk....that's why....

You know, I should check the Pup Center! Thanks for the reminder!


----------



## Riverboa (Jun 26, 2007)

Next meeting is in Norwalk? 
Can someone add me to the distribution list? [email protected], I haven't been getting any meeting emails from Zap.


----------



## asukawashere (Mar 11, 2009)

Oh yeah, this month's gonna be the trip to Norwalk Aquarium, isn't it?
Not sure I'm going to make it, actually - might be stuck in Tennessee (see my crazy road trip thread) - but it does sound like fun. 

Anyone know what the meeting date's going to be yet?

(And LOL, I understand now! )


----------



## vancat (Nov 5, 2004)

RiverBoa, I alerted Zap to your request.
I know not the answers to any meeting questions...Zap is going to have to do that.


----------



## jcran17 (Oct 10, 2009)

vancat said:


> You know, I should check the Pup Center! Thanks for the reminder!


Penny,
Since I live so close, I will swing by Puppy Center in the next few days and let you know what they have. Last time I was in there they had a beautiful pair of A. agassizii. They almost always have some Kribs (sub-adult to adult) but I will let you know.

By the way, the remodel looks amazing, hard to believe it's the same house! Looks like it was well worth the trouble.


----------



## vancat (Nov 5, 2004)

hmmm....thought I replied.....
anyways, thanks Jarad, let me know what you found.
Yes, the new house is worth every penny.... uh, dollar.


----------



## Riverboa (Jun 26, 2007)

*Look what I traded for today*


----------



## vancat (Nov 5, 2004)

ooooo
no fair!


----------

